# some activity in my big Madagascar showtank: spawntime



## SidGuppy (Sep 9, 2002)

I was re-reading a book (about the Fitz & the Fool) when I spied these 2 going at it

grabbed my camera, kept my distance from the tank not to disturb (hence the filthy windows!) and now, after the shoot, there's a lot more eggs

so far they're doing a great job clobbering all the catfish away from the eggs


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## SidGuppy (Sep 9, 2002)

hey mods, can you remove this one?
I incorporated the whole series in my larger Madagascar tank topic, to keep all the pix in 1 single topic

tnx!
:wink:


----------

